# Husqvarna 268



## Blowdown1 (Apr 3, 2005)

can anyone tell me some basic info on the 268? There is one for sale locally for $150, but I don't know anything about this model.

I was hoping to find a good beater saw that I can use for milling, but I'm guessing that this is too small?


----------



## clearance (Apr 3, 2005)

Too small, I think its around 70cc, if it is in good shape get it for that price anyways.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 3, 2005)

Great saw. If it is in good running shape it is worth the $. It is however, only 67. something ccs-a bit small for heavy milling but a great firewood and general work saw.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Did the 268 have anti-vibe? How old of a model is that (range of production?). Also, would opening up the muffler give her a little more juice? This might be my experimental saw to tinker with.

thanks guys.


----------



## pbtree (Apr 4, 2005)

If it runs good and has no obvious signs of abuse, get it by all means and tinker to your hearts delight - it is a good saw for the price...


----------



## Stumper (Apr 4, 2005)

The 268 has a very good anti-vibe system. It is the direct ancestor of the 272 which quickly converted into the 372. Despite the info on Mike Acres excellent site- http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4b191cd533de4c5788256d09001fd328?OpenDocument
My manual for my 268Xp says max rpm is 13,300. The 268 is a thoroughly modern saw. Since it preceded the worst of the EPA restrictions the muffler needs less opening thean the newer saws.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks Justin, just what I needed to know.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2005)

Just be aware that the 268xp wasn't the only 268. The non-xp variant had (has) a bit less power output, and probably less permitted rpm's too. Unlike the xp, it is still sold as a current model in large parts of the world.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Apr 5, 2005)

would a 288 jug and piston fit on that? I was trying to download a pdf with the parts and specs but with dial up it was taking forever.

I assumeit is just a 268 since the ad doesn't say XP.


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 5, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> would a 288 jug and piston fit on that? I was trying to download a pdf with the parts and specs but with dial up it was taking forever.
> 
> I assumeit is just a 268 since the ad doesn't say XP.



I don't think so, there is a 4mm difference in stroke


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2005)

If you want to upgrade that saw, I think the jugs from 268xp, 272xp 
(not 372!) or Jred 670 Super/Champ will fit nicely.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 6, 2005)

The 670 super and 670 champ have different power ratings, the champ havinh 4.9 and the super having around 4.6 I think. go for the champ jug, you'll just love it.


----------



## DarioMO (Apr 6, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> would a 288 jug and piston fit on that? I was trying to download a pdf with the parts and specs..."



Can you share the site where you are trying to download the 288 pdf's?

I am looking for one...only downloaded the owners manual for it, no parts list or repair/maintenance manual.

Thanks!

Dario


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 6, 2005)

Dario, here's the 288IPL, the workshop manual is the same as the one you already have. This is the epa version


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 6, 2005)

The 288 non epa and the 268


----------



## DarioMO (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Dave!

I got both saved and printed 

Dario


----------



## mikeshaw (Apr 6, 2005)

trimmmed said:


> The 288 non epa and the 268


hi dave,
do u have 365 ipl ? tks. :angel:


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 6, 2005)

mikeshaw said:


> hi dave,
> do u have 365 ipl ? tks. :angel:



Yup


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 6, 2005)

*deerlakejens*

Is this the one you are looking for?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2005)

*Husky's UK website - IPL's and manuals*

Husky's UK website now contains a lot of IPL's for older models. As far as I have observed, the library goes at least back to the CD and S models from the early 1970'ies. For many models ther are a whole series of IPL's, so you probably can find out which changes were made trough the production. 
http://www.husqvarna.co.uk/ 

You just have to open the site start/main/home page, and scroll down a bit until you see mention of IPL's. 
Click on the link there, and you will be able to search for both IPL's and user manuals. 
There is no table of contents, but if you enter "chain saw" in the search window, you can see what is there.
I think that there is several hundred IPL's there, maybe all IPL's from about 1971 until now. 

There is a lot of user manuals also, but not nearly as many. They don't go as far back in time either.

*Edit january 2006*;
The IPLs and manuals are now availiable on Huskys websites in several countries, not only in the UK.


----------



## Mange (Apr 7, 2005)

Try to search on 10, 20, 30,
You will be surprised.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> Husky's UK website ................


As mentioned, there is several different IPL's for most models. The serial number on the saw should tell you exactly which IPL applies to your saw.
In some cases they can also be used to estimate the age of your saw, based on model changes documented in the IPL's, if you don't have a serial number which tells you that.

To get a complete list of IPL's for one particular model, it is safest to enter the exact model number (but not letters) in the search window.


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2005)

After studying the IPL's a bit, it seems that the 268 story went about like this:
268xp made at least from 1987 to 1991 - probably until some time in late 1992 or maybe 1993, when it was replaced by the 272xp.
The non-xp 268 first appeared in 1991, and still is a "current" model in parts of the world.


----------



## deerlakejens (May 24, 2005)

*What site do you download manuals from?*

I purchased a service manual for my Husky 44 but it covers the wrong years, different version than a few of my 44's. Where can I download different manuals? Thanks as always.


----------



## wedge (May 24, 2005)

did some one mention jred 670? i thought the super became the champ as time went on? any way buy that 268 and mail me the clutch cover as long as it has a working chain brake  seriously though if you get it and need anything parts wise i have 3 parts ones.


----------



## Mange (May 24, 2005)

Here you go.


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> The 670 super and 670 champ have different power ratings, the champ havinh 4.9 and the super having around 4.6 I think. go for the champ jug, you'll just love it.


I do not think that is entierly correct - I think the Super became the Champ when people started winning Worid Championships with it, as Wedge stated above. Power was the same - 4.9hp, until they started to "demote" it in the 1990ies - probably due to emissions..... the last Champs had 4.6hp as far as I know 
The standard 670 from the 1980ies had 3.3kw; 4.5hp - according to CSCC.


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2005)

deerlakejens said:


> I purchased a service manual for my Husky 44 but it covers the wrong years, different version than a few of my 44's. Where can I download different manuals? Thanks as always.


There _is _ a good sourse for Husky IPL's and newer OM's, but sorry - no service manuals - take a look at post 20.


----------



## mackie (May 26, 2005)

you can pick up a 2100 for cheap, take out the muffler screen and it will rip. i just posted a picture of a chain saw mill with a 2100 beater, just bought it and ran it. a 394 would probably be better. the price sounds right for the 268, though, just not for milling.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 22, 2006)

It appears that the 268, the 271 and 61 share the same casing if I am not mistaken.
Also, the 272 is a bit of a hybrid in that it has a 52mm piston as does the 281, The difference being that the 272 has a 34mm stroke, while the 281 has a 38mm stroke.
Am I correct in assuming that the 272 and the 281 have the same barrel and piston?
The reason I ask is because I just took ownership of a 272K and a 272S. The K is a cuttoff saw and the S is a stump grinder and I want to make a saw out of them. The PTO side is different than the PTO side of the corresponding chainsaw, meaning it has no oil pump and the bar pad has been milled out.
Also, would it be possible to put a 38mm crank in a 272 casing to create an 80 cc saw?
Thanks in advance for any technical info.
John


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> There _is _ a good sourse for Husky IPL's and newer OM's, but sorry - no service manuals - take a look at post 20.


I have found a workshop manual from about 1997 or so since I posted the above.

At that time, the 61, 268 (non-xp) and 272xp were the remaining Husky saws in that "family" of saws. The 670 Champ and 625 II remained in the Jonsered line-up at that time.


Gypo Logger said:


> .... Am I correct in assuming that the 272 and the 281 have the same barrel and piston? ....



The cylinders had at least one difference, as the 272 had a deco-valve, and the 281 did not have it.

I think you should be able to find ut which parts they shared if you look up the IPLs on Huskys website. There is IPLs for the 272k and 272s there also, if my memory is correct.


----------



## motosierra (Jan 23, 2006)

*272 vs 281 pistons*

The two pistons are 52mm but the 272 is a 34mm stroke and the 281 is a 38mm stroke.


----------



## motosierra (Jan 23, 2006)

*272 vs 281*

The only parts interchangeable are the 52mm rings


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 24, 2006)

Sierraazul said:


> The only parts interchangeable are the 52mm rings


It _looks_ like that from those IPLs I looked into, judged by part numbers, but it may not be true due to the way the part numbers are "arranged", and the deco-valve on the 272 "messing up" the numbers.


----------

